# What do I need to raise quail?



## lj04 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would like to raise some quail for training but do not know where to start. I live in the city so the pen would had to be somewhat inconspicuous (I already have a pigeon loft that sticks out like a sore thumb).










Do they need the same type of loft as the pigeons?

What dimensions of a flight pen is needed so they can be good flyers?

Any help would be good help, thanks.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

green house frame bird or pond netting Iover it good luck hiding birds. easier and cheaper to buy them


----------



## lj04 (Sep 3, 2007)

chewy said:


> green house frame bird or pond netting Iover it good luck hiding birds. easier and cheaper to buy them


There is no fun in that 

I will search for a frame, that is a good suggestion, thank you.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I have seen cheap ones made with PVC piping. medal stake in the ground PVC flexes from one stake to the other. then there are PVC pipes that run the length to stabilize it. wood for sides to keep the critters out. 
pond netting is way cheaper than bird netting and I have been told it works great. u can get it on eBay. 

the way I described is the easy cheap way. the other style is elevated off the ground and is expensive


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

PM bluebriar here, he will tell you what a PIA it is to raise them. Unless you are using more than 20 a week I'd buy them. IMHO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Briar (Jul 23, 2007)

Lots of money, a sense of humor, and the need for a write-off. :lol:

Bird raising consumes a lot of time and patience for very little money.

Example 1: Quail are approximately $4 and have been for years. Yet the price of feed nearly doubled approx 3 years ago.

Example 2: Just getting ready to turn out your first batch of 1000 young quail into the great outdoors to flight condition them. and wouldn't you know it a nice cool night rain and you come out to the pen in the morning to find out all your quail were fighting for the same place in the corner and approx 50% of them didn't survive the battle. Now you might as well saved your money and bought chukars to train with cause it would have been cheaper.

However I believe everyone should try to raise their own birds at least once. Then the next time you buy birds from someone you will appreciate them more.

Chris


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Now you know why its so hard to find flight conditioned quail!
I wish someone near Mason Co. had some or would by next year. 
Just add in driving any distance for some birds and it aint worth it.

FWIW, those Tennessee Reds (considered exotics) are the way to go.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I suggested to a friend that he go to the lake when they are pulling off the wood fish shanties...he bought a nice one for $25.00.

took it home and put in a couple of windows, put in a ground entrance, and viola! Johnny House.....


----------



## Shilokel (Sep 28, 2008)

Buying them is a lot cheaper and less work unless your into more work and less fun. Quail are quite the talkers, especially in the morning and at dusk. I've purchased birds from Bud at Tolka Belle kennels. He raise's a ton of these birds. He's located close to Bentley Michigan.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Is anybody aware of anybody raising strong flying quail in the Kalamazoo/GR area?
I have never had good luck with Kenrose.
How about anybody that has a Johnny house with a good covey that would be willing to rent or lease some time for a young dog here and there?

Thanks
Seth


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

In comparison to other species available ive never seen strong flying quail.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I've got a johny house made out of a plastic barrell that has a built in feeder. I bought it from Bruce Minard and never used it. I can't find any land to set it up on so I might as well sell it P.M. if interested. It holds around 1 dozen quail.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> In comparison to other species available ive never seen strong flying quail.


You haven't seen the reds Bluebriar raises. I can't tell you how many of those bastards I missed the last few times I used them. Good thing is when I leave the field they are already back to the pen. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Even though it's a money losing situtation (well I'm hoping my accoutant can find a write off for me:lol, I enjoy doing it. After only doing it for a couple of years, I've learned alot.


----------



## lj04 (Sep 3, 2007)

mcanes1 said:


> Even though it's a money losing situtation (well I'm hoping my accoutant can find a write off for me:lol, I enjoy doing it. After only doing it for a couple of years, I've learned alot.


How many do you raise a year?


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Last year I had quail, 30 or so. This year I went with Chukars and had probably 150 or so. The Chukars are definitely easier to keep. And they also call back, just like Bobwhites. Bobwhites are definitely the harder one to keep, plus with Bobwhites, up here you have to deal with the DNR.:sad: 
The guy I get them from had a tough time with his birds this year. I was replacing his breeding stock with young birds and put them on "virgin" ground and lost them all. I had birds the same age and didn't lose any. I guess their's a parasite in the ground that affect younger birds. But since my birds were on the same ground as where I had my mature birds. That saved them. From what he found out, I guess this parasite dies off with the mature birds extremits, so after 1 season your good to go. If I'm not mistaken I think it was called "Mud Diease"???


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Blue Briar said:


> Lots of money, a sense of humor, and the need for a write-off. :lol:
> 
> Bird raising consumes a lot of time and patience for very little money.
> 
> ...


LOL. Or the power goes out when you're at you're real job and you loose the 1300 eggs in the bator. Or the ***** figure out a way to get into your pens and you take out 5 - 5 gallon buckets of 16 wk old birds. Or a 2 week old bird flies up into the gas brooder and blows out the pilot light, killing all 500 chicks overnight. The list goes on and on....

Rule number one for raising gamebirds should be to have a good sense of humor 

Chris


----------

